# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area)  مشكلة ظهور سماعة الاذن او سيارة في شاشة النوكيا

## GSM-AYA

حل مشكلة ظهور سماعة الاذن او سيارة في شاشة النوكيا للاجهزة الاكثر تعرضا لمثل هذا العطل . و كذلك اعطال الكيباد في النوكيا .
كل هذه في برنامج واحد .
و يحتوي البرنامج الاجهزة التالية :
handset problem solution
2650,3100,6020,6030,6060,6100,6610,7610
6630
keypad trouble solution
1110,1600,N91,2630,3110c,3230,3250,3650,3560
5200,5300,6030,6060,6120c,6125,6131,6133,6170
7270,6230,6230i,6233,6270,6280,n90,6680,6500s
6600,6630,6300,6670,7610,1200,7710,7270,7370,7650
n70,n73,n80,ngage
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## khaled_moon

مشكورر أخي على الموضوع ... بارك الله بك

----------


## wadallwa

تسلم                            يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا                                غااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالى

----------


## youmega

مشكورر أخي على الموضوع

----------


## khalig

شكرا

----------


## toto2648

شكراااااااااااا

----------


## scorpions1

مشششششششككككككووررررر

----------


## mz88

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## البرق 2

________________________________________   
مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــشكـــور
مــشكــور
مـشكـور

----------


## charafmak77

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## محمود المصرى

مشكووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## rabahwy

مشككككككوررررررررررررر

----------


## fouadram

مشكورر أخي على الموضوع ... بارك الله بك       **

----------

